# FORZO by Heavyocity Review



## Thorsten Meyer (Aug 26, 2018)

*FORZO by Heavyocity Review*
https://www.strongmocha.com/2018/08/26/forzo-by-heavyocity-review/

FORZO fits into the cinematic score to picture grand space and is on par with other libraries from leading companies publishing virtual instrument libraries in the cinematic and epic range. For professionals in the film scoring industry cinematic and epic brass has been an origin of force and power in the modern way to score to picture.






FORZO by Heavyocity II Brass Loop Designer
Heavyocity did send a review copy before the library was released to the market with no strings attached. I could play with the library for some weeks now.

The top companies in the epic library space when it comes to cinematic instruments are Cinesamples, Heavyocity, SoundIron, the Metropolis product line from Orchestral Tools and Musical Sampling. I did not mention Spitfire as they are better suited in the softer space used for underscore and set a different mood or composing orchestral tracks, the brass instruments are not used usually for their Epic Cinematic tone.

FORZO by Heavyocity has two categories: Traditional and Evolved. The Brass designer is impressive (as in the string library NOVO). With NOVO the best use was more with the designer and less with the single instrument – this has changed with FORZO. This time the single instruments included in FORZO are exceptional for epic scores when you score to picture for film or trailer and games very usable as single instruments.

You can read the full review here:
*FORZO by Heavyocity Review*


----------

